# Bella's training



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Last night was my second obedience training group class with Bella and she did so well. She's learning how to walk on the leash and to stay. I'm so happy with the trainer. She’s so good and she knows what she's doing. Bella listens to me more and she's getting the hint that I'm in charge.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Way to go! Thanks for the update!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

That's so great for Bella and You. I have been looking at Petsmart at their obedience training for puppies but have not had time to visit a session yet before joining. Great to hear Bella is doing so well.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Jan 28 2005, 01:24 PM
> *Last night was my second obedience training group class with Bella and she did so well.  She's learning how to walk on the leash and to stay.  I'm so happy with the trainer. She’s so good and she knows what she's doing.  Bella listens to me more and she's getting the hint that I'm in charge.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32108*


[/QUOTE]
Kisses to Bella for doing so well at school.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, that's great!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

YEAH!







I'm so glad she is doing so well! Keep up the good work!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the update. We have a trainer coming over on Wednesday night to work with Sadie and Sassy. They're fine, not doing anything irritating, but just seemed like we might want to learn a few manners.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

WOOHOO!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What a fantastic update!!!


----------

